# A couple of mine.



## J.R. (Jul 6, 2006)

1966 Norinco SKS









1967 #7 Jungle Endfield 7.62nato 12rd mag with 2x Burris scout mount









New unfired Savage 12 in .204ruger 26"bull barrel single shot (no scope yet:smt076 )Harris bi-pod









Savage 110 270win 3-9x40 scope









Both Savage's have the ACCU-TRIGGER which makes them great rifles.Randall


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Nice guns. Got more than me - I just got the one...


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

You sure got some good looking rifles there JR. What you going to use the .204 on? Groundhogs and such I'll bet.


----------



## J.R. (Jul 6, 2006)

Baldy,yep,DOOM on Mr. Hog:numbchuck: .The day I bought this a gent in the store,told me his brother was getting 1 1/4" groups at 200yards ,with same rifle with factory ammo and lower power scope than I'm looking to put on her. I'm looking at a 8.5-25x50 Mueller,zero scope at 250yards and a 3" drop at 400yards,factory ammo has 32gr bullet at 4200fps.Mr.Hog your going to need body armor this spring:mrgreen: J.R.


----------



## USAFgsm (Dec 18, 2006)

J.R. said:


> 1966 Norinco SKS
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These are on my wish list! How accurate is that Enfield?


----------



## J.R. (Jul 6, 2006)

I've done 7/8" @ 100yards with surplus Brit RG headstamp with the Endfield and want to move to 4 power scope.The Endfield is a Ishapore knock off the #5 .303 I bought it from a discount store several years back for $139.00 and have killed several groundhogs with it until the .204ruger arrived.J.R.


----------

